# ¿Cómo conectar relé hjr1-2c?



## Diederick (Oct 20, 2008)

Hola gente qué tal.....sucede que no tengo mucha experiencia con la implementación de los relés.....adquirí un relé *tianbo hjr1-2c l-12v* y debajo de éste hay unos simbolos pero no tengo la menor idea que significan ya que hay unos números, pero me da igual porque no sé en que pin poner la alimentación, en cuál la masa, en cual el dispositivo a controlar......en fin..necesito una manito........el datasheet lo subo como dato adjunto. Si alguien me aclara lo que significan esos símbolos me haría un gran favor (se encuentran en la última página del datasheet).

Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2008)

La alimentación va a los pines 1 y 16 (Sin polaridad)

Los pines 4 y 13 son los contactos comunes
Los pines 6 y 11 son los contactos NC (Normal cerrados)
Los pines 8 y 9 son los contactos NA (Normal abierto)

Sin tensión de alimentación el pin 4 se encuentra haciendo contacto con el pin 6 y el pin 13 con el pin 11

Cuando hay tensión se desconecta lo anterior y el pin 4 se conecta al 8 y el pin 13 al 9


----------



## Diederick (Oct 20, 2008)

OYe gracias por tu respuesta...

Ya comprendo cómo va la conexión, pero ahora me surge una duda, éste tipo de relés pueden hacer su trabajo con un voltaje de entrada de 12 V DC?, o cuánto voltaje de alimentación necesitan..?.......ya qué conecté 12Vdc en el pin 1.....pero no cambió la continuidad entre los pines 4 y 6....... (con pin 4 a tierra)........

Un saludo....


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2008)

Diederick dijo:
			
		

> .....adquirí un relé *tianbo hjr1-2c l-12v*



La alimentación se aplica a los pines 1 y 16 (12VDC)


----------

